
This Was a Great Year to Be a Math Geek - laurex
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-12-28/this-was-a-great-year-to-be-a-math-geek
======
chmaynard
I wonder why a Harvard economics professor would choose to refer to himself as
a "math geek". Is this now the common vernacular for someone who loves
learning and writing about mathematics? Somehow I doubt if Martin Gardner ever
thought of himself as a geek. Harrumph.

